

Save electricity by "hoarding" it - nreece
http://www.nilkanth.com/archives/2006/10/10/save-electricity-by-hoarding-it/
One company decided to create a device that cuts your electricity bill by 10-15%. How do they do it?
======
zach
"A TiVo for electricity" is a very clever line. Puts a smile on your face and
yet describes it well. A bit of humor is a good thing when you're trying to
sell your concept.

------
daniel-cussen
A good idea. However, the part about "pays for itself in 4 years" means it's
not for startups.

